# Netbeans Code Hover



## Guest (24. Feb 2005)

Hi,

ich bin ein .Net Entwickler und muss mich für das nächste Projekt nun auch mit Java vertraut machen. Gestern habe ich mal angefangen mir Java IDE's anzuschauen und muss sagen, dass mir Netbeans besser gefällt als Eclipse. Allerdings finde ich ein Feature nicht, dass mir doch sehr abgeht.
Es geht um Code Hover, das mir anzeigt, wenn ich mit der Maus über eine Method, Property, whatever geh, was der return type ist und auch eventuelle Code Dokumentationen. Eclipse macht das ganze, allerdings Netbeans nicht. Kann man das in Netbeans irgendwo aktivieren, bzw. gibt es ein Plugin, das diese Funktionalität nachliefert?

Danke,

Daikoku


----------



## Daikoku (24. Feb 2005)

*blup* und nun noch mal eingeloggt den Thread abonnieren


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (24. Feb 2005)

Ich kenn mich mit NB nicht aus, aber was genau gefällt dir an Eclipse nicht? 
Von der Bedienung ist es n bissl gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber wenn du das hinter dir hast wirst du nie wieder etwas anderes benutzen wollen ;D


----------



## Daikoku (24. Feb 2005)

Naja, hauptsächlich mal der Look & Feel. Es kommt mir schneller vor vom kompletten Workflow und ... naja zugegeben ist vielleicht etwas oberflächlich .. aber die Netbeans Website sieht bei weitem Professioneller aus, woraufhin ich auf breitere Unterstützung und professionellere Umgebung schliesse.


----------

